# Blue sticker



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

DW received a blue sticker at the county fair. I sold a lot of our soap. Had a great time. :buds::nanner::angel:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the blue ribbon.


----------

